# Hunter PR-075



## ruffmagau (Dec 8, 2021)

I found out about the Hunter PR-075 pressure regulator that goes under the 3/4" rotor and want to try it out, but can't find anyone selling them. Are these not available online? Did they get pulled from the market?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I can't find them yet either, and I've been trying since they were first announced. They were announced nearly 2 years ago. I called Hunter this past Fall, talked with SiteOne people a few times over the last year and a half, asked my own irrigation specialist, etc. There was also a guy on Ebay who sells irrigation stuff who claimed he could get them, and never got back to me about availability. Nothing, beyond tidbits of info.

I guess we just need to keep waiting...they aren't being mass produced and/or distributed just yet. They are being released in very limited quantity for testing in certain regions, though. With COVID and the ensuing production/distribution issues, it's not surprising that a niche product is taking forever to come to market.

1 year seems to be the typical lead time between a Hunter announcement and product availability, prior to 2020, in normal time. But now that it's been about 2 years (a one year delay), I wonder if we will be able to get these in the coming months. Hopefully.


----------

